# Best time of year in the Desert



## barry richardson (Mar 12, 2017)

Went for a hike this morning, it's been in the 80's for a while now, desert flowers in full bloom, enjoying it while I can....

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 12, 2017)

FIL had a place by I think Indian Springs. Loved hiking and seeing all the hummingbirds this time of year.


----------



## Tony (Mar 13, 2017)

All the bluebonnets are in bloom now here, a beautiful site. I'll try to remember to take some pics and post them. Tony


----------

